# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  bak fiber bulat dan persegi panjang

## vina_pmk

teman teman kois bagaimana cara menghitung rumusan volume air yg benar dalam;
1.bak fiber yg berbentuk bulat?
2.bak fiber yg berbentuk kotak atau persegi panjang?

thanks

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

